# Specktra is currently recruiting for our Social Media Team!



## Monica (Aug 30, 2014)

Are you a social media guru? Looking to get some real world experience for your resume or need to fulfill an internship? Specktra is currently recruiting social media superstars to join our team! 

  Here’s what you’ll need to do the job successfully:



 	A professional demeanor, a friendly attitude, and the ability to work on a remote team. 

 


 	Knowledge and passion for all things beauty and the Specktra community.

 


 	The ability to write effective, catchy, and interesting pieces. 

 


 	Familiar with social media tools such as Hootsuite, Google Hangouts, statigr.am, and analytics.

 


 	Be able to develop effective strategies to maximize engagement. 

 


 	The time to dedicate to the role.

 
  We are looking for people who are great writers, are creative and can think outside the box, and who are real team players. Understanding our vision and being able to execute while maintaining Specktra’s identity will be key to succeeding in this role! 

  Now that I’ve given you some idea of what the job entails and you’re still reading, there are also many perks to the position! Not only will you gain valuable experience and training we do fun things as well! You will arrange contests and promotions, interact via social media with brands, arrange and participate in live broadcasts, and much more. This role will expand as we continue to develop our presence and you will have the ability to grow with us. 

  If this sounds like the right fit for you, please email [email protected] with your resume or a short bio of your past experiences, examples of your writing if available, your specktra username, and answer the following questions: 

  What would you like to gain from this experience and what skills will you bring to the position?

  What do you know about the beauty industry and our website?

  What experience do you having working on a remote team?


  We look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 1, 2014)

Lord have mercy...I'm running to apply for a position.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Sep 4, 2014)

Bookmarking for my application. I have an event to report on for NYFW but i will be sending mines in asap.


----------



## Monica (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

  We have received a tremendous response to our posting! Thanks to everyone who has sent us an email and expressed interest. We will be closing this posting 2 weeks from today. If you were thinking about applying please get your emails sent off to us as soon as possible. We will be contacting those who have progressed to the next round just after the post closes. The earlier you apply the more time we have to review your writing examples and get familiar with your resume, so don't wait, apply today!


----------



## Monica (Sep 25, 2014)

This posting is closed. We have received a fantastic response and will be contacting the applicants directly. Thanks!


----------

